# New Pictures of the Cutest Fish Ever, Must See/Comment



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Shark with Rubberlip Pleco.








Angel with...blue?! I really hope it develops more and she/he breeds.
































































Miss Opaline still doing well.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

nice shark. can't see the other pictures, but from what i can see, it looks good


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Really? Darn, they show up for me, not sure why they wont work for you...hm..


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I can see all the pictures. They look nice. Awesome shark  .


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

They look good. The shark is really cool. 

What is that gray thing tied around the driftwood?


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Gray, long and thin? It's old wrapped phone wire attached to the wood and two rocks. The wood has been in water for over 4mo. and just now started to sink on one end.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

4 months? Wow mine took less than a week to sink.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea, I hear that it takes a year for some people to get theirs to sink!


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Click to watch the videos.
Shark


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Yellow Angel's tail growing back.








X-Rays hiding in the new 'forest'.








Skirts with a new Angel.
















3 of 4 Angels.








New Angel schooling.








2nd new Angel hiding.
















Tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

*nice pics and setup, i see all the pics also. But which one is the cutest fish ever ???? im having a hard time picking just one *


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

I lost the gray angel with the darker fin tips. No idea what went wrong, it was doing great the day before while the other new angel would only hide, and that one is fine now.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

The angels look really stressed out don't be surprised if more die.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

HAHA the white angel thinks it is one of the skirts.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Nah, I'm not buying more angels, they are frail and too expensive. The last 3 are doing well.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Who said anything about buying more angels?


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Whoops, doing too many things at once. My bad.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I just thought it was funny that the angelfish was schooling with the skirts.


----------

